# Fobus holsters?



## gotsig (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys, is anyone familiar with Fobus holsters? I just bought a SG-21 belt holster for my 229 w/ rails, and my sig will not fit into the holster for the life of me. Does anyone use a Fobus holster with their 229?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had a couple Fobus holsters for a few of my guns. I wont go as far as to say they are not any good I just couldn't finds the love for them and they ended up in a box somewhere. If it was listed to fit your gun and don't I'd head back to the place I got it and see if there was as problem with said list.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Return it for proper holster. I won't say they are a favorite of mine but work well until you can get better.


----------

